# TNT Skewer Ideas



## SizzlininIN (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd like to give my metal skewers a work out this year.  Anyone care to share their TNT Beef recipes.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

I have not done a lot of skewer cooking either and would like to do some this summer. I am hoping some people post some of their favorites too


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2005)

something i have been doing so far this year is buying a chuck tender roast, cutting it up into 2 inch cubes, and rubbing it with onion powder, garlic powder, black pepper, fresh thyme and a splash of worcestershire. set aside for a few hours. the night before, i soak white and shiitake mushrooms in beer. then the beef and mushrooms are skewered alternating with quartered onions and large cherry tomatoes that were tossed in evoo and s&p.
cook on a very hot grill, only a coupla minutes on both sides, until the center of the beef is medium rare, the tomatoes are soft, the edges of the onion char, and the mushrooms sort of boil/steam in the absorbed beer.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

I wish I likes mushrooms as this sounds great. Maybe this just may be the recipe that makes me finally like them. Thanks Bucky! I will give this one a shot, even with the mushrooms, which is a big step for me.

I am guessing that either light or dark beer would work equally well, but with different results. Which do you prefer?


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2005)

i've used lots of different kinds of beer gb, but i think sam adams was one of my favorites. i've used pretty much whatever was in front of me. (lol, that reminds me of : i'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.  ).
you don't like mushrooms? but you're such a fungi... 

i love beer soaked grilled mushrooms, especially the shiitakes. one tip: don't remove the stem until after they're cooked. it's a good place to skewer the mushrooms.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

What a great tip about sticking the skewer thru the stem! I never would have thought of that.

I always have Sam on hand (or on mouth) so I am glad that is one of your favorites to use!

I have been trying to like mushrooms for a while now. I know there are many different types and they are all different in taste and texture so I will not give up on trying them. I WILL like mushrooms. I WILL like mushrooms. I WILL like mushrooms...


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2005)

Cut up a boneless leg of lamb into 1.5 to 2" cubes and marinate them overnight.  My family always used cut up onion and garlic to flavor the lamb.  Any meat marinade will work.  Skewer and grill.  

We also grilled green bell peppers, tomatoes and onions separate from the meat.  While it may look pretty to put all the different stuff together on a skewer, they cook at different rates so that doesn't work well.

We call that shish kebab (or kebob).  I know others do it differently but that's how our family did it and it was always a treat.

As a side note, I caught a 30 Minute Meals a while ago where RR was making "Shish Kebab without the Kebab".  What she meant was she was grilling cubes of meat without the skewers.  She took pains to explain that the meat was the shish and the skewers were the kebabs.  Only problem was that she had it completely backwards.  The kebabs are the meat and the shish is the skewer!   Oh, well.  I guess that's poetic license.


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2005)

oops i forgot. tonight, i'm grilling hawaiian skewers.
21-25 count shrimp are split and deveined, but the shell is left on. they are sprinkled with emeril's original essence, and skewered with triangles of golden pineapple and green pepper.
the pepper was blanched for a minute first, or they would still be raw when the shrimp is done. the skewers are cooked over a hot grill for just 1 minute on each side, until the shrimp is opaque through and the shell is charred a little

also, boneless chicken breasts and thighs are cut into cubes, sprinkled with s&p cayenne powder, and skewered with chunks of mango and quartered onions. these are grilled a few minutes longer, until the chicken is cooked thru.

man, you guys got me so hungry thinking about what i'm grilling this week.


----------



## abjcooking (May 17, 2005)

Ginger Glazed Shrimp Kabobs

1 cup bottled barbecue sauce
2/3 cup unsweetened pineapple juice
2 T. cooking oil
4 t. grated fresh ginger
1 1/4 lb. fresh large shrimp with tails

Mix all together in bowl.  Marinate in sauce for 45 minutes to 1 hour.  Skewer and cook.


----------



## Constance (May 17, 2005)

*Gingered Tuna Kabobs*

Gingered Tuna Kabobs

Source: Better Homes and Gardens
Makes 4 servings
Prep: 20 minutes
Marinate: 20 minutes
Grill: 6 minutes

Ingredients
12  ounces fresh or frozen tuna steaks
3  tablespoons soy sauce
1  tablespoon toasted sesame oil
1  tablespoon chopped green onion
2  teaspoons fresh ginger
1   mango, peeled, seeded, and cut into 1-1/2-inch cubes
1  medium green sweet pepper, cut into 1-1/2-inch pieces
6   green onions, cut into 2-inch pieces
1/4  cup honey

Directions
1. Thaw tuna, if frozen. Cut into 1-1/2-inch cubes. Place in a 1-gallon sealable plastic bag. Add soy sauce, sesame oil, chopped green onion, and ginger. Seal bag; gently turn to coat tuna. Let stand 20 minutes. Drain, reserving marinade.
2. Thread tuna, mango, sweet pepper, and green onion pieces onto four 8-inch skewers. Place skewers on the rack of the grill directly over medium-high heat. Grill for 6 to 9 minutes or until desired doneness, turning several times and brushing with some of the reserved marinade during last 5 minutes of grilling.
3. Bring remaining marinade just to boiling in a small saucepan. Remove from heat; stir in honey. Brush skewers with heated marinade just before serving. Pass any remaining heated marinade. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Constance (May 17, 2005)

*Sea and Shore Kabobs*

Sea-and-Shore Kabobs

Source: Better Homes and Gardens   
Makes 4 servings
Prep: 25 minutes
Grill: 12 minutes

Ingredients
8  ounces fresh or frozen jumbo shrimp
2  tablespoons cooking oil
2  tablespoons finely chopped onion
2  cloves garlic, minced
1/4  teaspoon finely shredded lemon peel
1  tablespoon lemon juice
1  teaspoon curry powder
8  ounces boneless pork, cut into 1-inch cubes
1/4  of a  fresh pineapple, cut into 1- to 1-1/2-inch cubes
3   red plums, pitted and quartered lengthwise
   Salt and pepper
1/2  of a small papaya, peeled, seeded, and cut into 1-1/2-inch cubes

Directions
1. Thaw shrimp, if frozen. Peel and devein shrimp; set aside.
2. For glaze, in a medium mixing bowl stir together cooking oil, onion, garlic, lemon peel, lemon juice, and curry powder. Set aside.
3. Thread pork, pineapple, and plums on four 8-inch skewers. Season with salt and pepper, if desired. Thread shrimp and papaya on four additional 8-inch skewers.
4. Place pork skewers on the rack of the grill directly over medium-high heat. Grill for 12 to 14 minutes or until no pink remains, turning several times and brushing with glaze. Grill shrimp skewers beside pork skewers for 8 to 10 minutes or until opaque, turning several times and brushing with glaze. Heat and pass any remaining glaze. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I have been trying to like mushrooms for a while now. I know there are many different types and they are all different in taste and texture so I will not give up on trying them. I WILL like mushrooms. I WILL like mushrooms. I WILL like mushrooms...


 
Me too, GB - 
I've never, ever liked them, but I'm really trying now. The only ones I can handle are the portabellos. I will say, though, they are really fun to slice with my new knife set!

The way I started was by throwing them into my spaghetti sauce because  everything tastes good with tomatoes. 

Then I tried them with chicken and alfredo pasta, because  everything tastes good with cream and butter on top. 


Now, I'll be grilling them a la Bucky, because  everything tastes good when it's grilled.


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2005)

awww, i thought it was gonna say "cause everything tastes good that bucky makes..."

<<sigh>>

jkath and gb, lemme look back for a recipe i poste a while back for chicken, red wine, thyme, and sliced portabellas. i will make a shroom lover out of you yet...


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

I can't wait to see it BT


----------



## ironchef (May 17, 2005)

Marinate cubes of steak, along with vegetables, and/or seafood in this marinade and grill until desired doneness. Just use the marinade portion of this recipe:

*SPICY LIME-CILANTRO MARINATED FLANK STEAK* 

*Yield: Approx. 6 - 8 oz Portions* 

*Ingredients*: 

3 lbs. Flank, Skirt, or Hanger Steak 
1-2 Fresh Jalapeno or Serrano Chiles 
6 Medium Cloves of Garlic 
1 cup loosely packed fresh Cilantro, rinsed and dried 
2 Tbsp. Fresh Thyme 
1/2 Medium sized Red Onion OR 4 Shallots, coarsely chopped 
2-3 Tbsp. Honey 
Juice of 2 Limes 
3/4 cup Corn Oil 
Kosher Salt to taste 

*Method*: 

Combine all ingredients except for the steak and salt in a food processor or blender, and blend until ingredients are well incorporated. Use just one of the chilis, then add in another if you want it hotter. For one chili, use 2 Tbsp. Honey; use 3 Tbsp. Honey for two chiles. In a ziplock bag or shallow dish, place steak and approx. 1/2 cup of the marinade. Massage marinade into both sides of the meat, and marinate overnight in the refrigerator, turning the meat at least twice. 

Prepare Grill to Medium-High. Remove meat from the refrigerator, and let it sit at room temp. for at least 30 minutes. Season both sides of the steak liberally with the Kosher salt and place on the grill. Cook to desired doneness, approx 4 minutes per side for Medium Rare. Using a sharp knife, slice steak on a bias to approx. 1/8"-1/4" slices. Drizzle the remaining marinade over the meat and serve


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for responding everyone!  Sorry but somehow I overlooked the responses until now.  I love mushrooms bucky.  DH can tolerate them but he's not a big fan.  Oh well, just means more for me.  

Is 2 hours enough for the chuck  to get tender bucky? Isn't that a pretty tough cut of meat if its not cooked for a long time?

I bought some of Emeril's original not long ago and tried it but I'm not a big fan of it.....it had a real woodsy taste.  Had I been able to smell it before buying it I could of known I wouldn't care for it just by the smell. I really thought it would have a spicy taste with him always saying BAM!  Oh well I'll just pass it along to someone else in the family.


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

the BF, my brother and my friend tina and i made some good ones.they were made with marinated sirloin cubes, bell pepper, hunks of portabellas, oyster mushrooms, and cherry tomatoes. we broiled them but i have had grilled kebabs that were great.
i imagine tenderloin cubes would be delish instead of sirloin!.


----------

